# Do picture settings affect bulb life on DLP?



## j0nnyfive (Jan 25, 2012)

Hello! 

I have a Mitsubishi HC4000 DLP, and I'm a new projector owner. I've learned a lot since I've bought it, but there are a few things I'm not entirely clear on. My question is:


Do the "brightness" or "contrast" settings affect the bulb in any way? I have Economy mode on (dimmer bulb), and I would like to extend the life of my bulb as much as possible. I am a little hesitant to turn up my contrast and brightness until I'm sure that this will not burn the bulb hotter or anything like that. 

It's my understanding that contrast and brightness settings manipulate the on/off times of the mirrors on the dmd chip, and do not do anything with the light intensity of the bulb. Is this correct? Just making sure. 

Thanks everybody!


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

Economy mode will be the setting that matters because it effects changes to the lamp drive. No other picture settings will affect lamp life.


----------



## Mark Techer (Jan 17, 2008)

Not "Picture Setting" per say, but short runs will. When you fire up the projector, leave it on for at least 10 or 15 minutes before shutting it down. The longer you leave it on, the better the life you will get from it. Also remember to change those filters when instructed to do so.


----------



## j0nnyfive (Jan 25, 2012)

Thanks guys! 

That's what I thought! Alright, I'm gonna go crazy with contrast and brightness now cuz I can! lol No filters for me cuz' I'm rollin' with DLP! <--- too cheesy? I know. 

Thanks! Now where's that Spears and Munsil disk?


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

Naw, not cheezy at all. Now if you were spinning (like a color wheel) and flipping (like mirrors) for DLP, that might be a bit much... :rubeyes:


----------

